# What happened to Janus Models?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

They had some dandy kits lined up that were never released. 
Anyone know the story behind this?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thirdhand info, take it for what it's worth: Bitter divorce. All of Janus's assets now belong to the ex-wife of the guy who ran the company, and she has buried them. I believe he is even forbidden to produce garage kits for some time.

I did hear an unproduced Janus kit (don't recall which) was offered as a bronze art piece. It cost a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Todd P. said:


> Thirdhand info, take it for what it's worth: Bitter divorce. All of Janus's assets now belong to the ex-wife of the guy who ran the company, and she has buried them. I believe he is even forbidden to produce garage kits for some time.
> 
> I did hear an unproduced Janus kit (don't recall which) was offered as a bronze art piece. It cost a couple thousand dollars.


That`s a crying shame.Skirts!! They are all alike!! lol Here`s a treat for anyone who has never seen this.An unproduced Ray Harryhausen kit by Janis.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, that's the same thing that killed Meteor Productions.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

And "almost"killed Dimensional Designs.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That must have been a hell of an attorney to have the divorce written up preventing him from producing Garage Kits- those are gray area businesses to start with...

.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Why does the man always get the short end of the stick?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

My own "skirt" is great.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> That must have been a hell of an attorney to have the divorce written up preventing him from producing Garage Kits- those are gray area businesses to start with...
> 
> .


 
That doesn't make any sense; if Janus produced kits, he'd make enough money to pay her even MORE alimony, and you'd think that both the ex and her attorney would encourage him to keep producing for that reason alone.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

That a shame, 'cus that Harryhausen prototype looks awesome. My Man of a thousand faces kit is one of my favorites and I had planned on buying a Dracula at some point (at least until I got Monsters in Motions aurora box art tribute Dracula.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Seaview said:


> That doesn't make any sense; if Janus produced kits, he'd make enough money to pay her even MORE alimony, and you'd think that both the ex and her attorney would encourage him to keep producing for that reason alone.


It was probably a revenge thing.
She wanted to hurt him by making him stop doing
what he really loved to do.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd suggest we not assume we know anything about their marriage. However, as I dimly understood it, I think the deal with him being required to stay out of the business had something to do with a non-competition thing. She has a right to produce if she wishes.

This could be COMPLETELY INCORRECT. As I said, I'm going off thirdhand information received months or even a couple of years ago.

The Harryhausen prototype ... yeah, that's the one that was available as a bronze. Jogging my memory helped me find the info. It was at Monsterpalooza last year. Price started at $7,500.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!! Hope Ray got one!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have Dracula , Hunchback, and Barrymore Jekyell. Very good kits.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I could never afford one!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Was his wife selling the bronze versions?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

No, that was being sold by John Ulakovic, former owner of Janus. I'll say again, I have no clue how this all worked out, or who ended up with the final rights to what.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Janus they made some great kits and hope they do return one day!:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

John is a nice fella.I hope he bounces back.


----------



## cplmarr (Jun 16, 2011)

*Janus - one of the best*

I was lucky enough back in 2002 to buy a bunch of kits direct from Janus - the Barrymore Mr Hyde, the Tower of London, The Ghoul, White Zombie, deluxe Dracula and Bride. (There might be another one but I know I definitely don't have the Man of a Thousand Faces or the Hunchback). I shoved them all in storage some years ago whilst I have been working overseas so I have been amazed to see what prices they now command on eBay. I don't honestly know what I'll do with them - I bought them to build and paint but that's a lot of potential money in those boxes now. Janus models were great and the Janus guy I spoke with in the States (in Texas?) was a pleasure to do business with. Shame they are no longer around - especially if the rumoured reasons for their demise are correct.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Try this link - you may need to be a member of the Clubhouse though!


http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=82991&p=1019440&hilit=janus+bronze#p1019440


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Seaview said:


> That doesn't make any sense; if Janus produced kits, he'd make enough money to pay her even MORE alimony, and you'd think that both the ex and her attorney would encourage him to keep producing for that reason alone.


Sometimes it's not all about the money but about the hurt you inflict....


I had an opportunity to get the London After Midnight at Wonderfest alot of years ago but I passed. I still am mad at myself for that!

Max Bryant


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Janus*

Just yesterday I got out the Janus "Hunchback" kit (the resin copy!) and started building it. Another great sculpt by Yagher! 
Sorry! Won't have photos until sometime this winter/spring. I make the mess, building kits out in the garage (when it's warmer outdoors) and paint them indoors where it's warmer during the winter/spring. 

Phil K


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i only own the Ghoul Janus kit.. but ive painted the 1000 faces and the delude Drac kit as comissions... the price of these kits is unreal!.. strange how some kits fall into the 'must have' catagory...


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

and they say it's cheaper to keep her...well down here in Florida, there are a whole bunch of backyard wet cement patches...............Hhmmmmmmmmm i wonder...:lol:

and that's besides what the swamp eats...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Prenups, man. Ya never know.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

For some reason, Barrymore Mr. Hyde is for sale, how did that happen?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Barrymore Hyde was originally produced by Monstrology, and returned to Monstrology when the Headless Hearseman revived the line a few years ago. I don't remember the details, but it's on the up-and-up.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I so wish I'd had the money to buy both versions of Dracula. As it is, I'll have to hope that I run across one that the seller has no knowledge about, and thus, doesn't want a mortgage payment for it.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I recently bought a "Man of a Thousand Faces" kit on eBay for about $400, and I bought the original two-kit "Dracula" from Janus when it came out. My wife said okay to both of them and thinks they're the coolest things since sliced bread.

Other than that, I don't spend hundreds on a model. But Janus really was hard to argue with - those models were like "Auroras on Steroids", as they said in their ads.

I've also got the Hunchback and The Ghoul. White Zombie is the last of my Holy Grail kits, and I hope to find it someday.

Or maybe the Gods of Divorce Court will someday see to it that it gets re-released....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I picked up Tower of London at a now defunct comic and astrology shop over in Tampa, Merlin's Books. Ok kit but one I will never build.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Janus had some fantastic kits!! There are several I wish I owned. It would be very cool if, perhaps, someday they might re-appear. The Karloff/Pierce, Deluxe Dracula, Man of a Thousand Faces, White Zombie, Vampire Bride... and the list goes on...

- Denis


----------

